# Pool and tips....



## Dan9908 (Dec 30, 2018)

Doesn’t seem to go well together, at all. However, yesterday was rather odd. While I’m not a fan of Pools, I’ll take what I can get rather than nothing at all. Either way. I had 4 people in on 3 pools. Everyone was a great passenger... we were all talking, laughing and joking around. Couldn’t have asked for a better pool ride. What surprised the hell out of me was that all 3 of them tipped me over $3 each. Quite the surprise! And to make it even more peculiar, we were deeeeep into the hood. Whenever I spend time in the hoods, EVERY pax thanks me for not cacnceling on them! Guess some drivers are just skurred..... I’ve worked in those neighborhoods in a much different capacity and know the potential for problems arising.... but if people are treated as people, and engaged in normal conversation (both ways), all is good.


----------



## priusTipper (Jan 21, 2019)

I'd say invest in stand-up comedy classes and learn a few jokes and your tips will skyrocket pretty soon. People love jokes.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

Good luck telling a joke today that won't trigger someone...


----------

